# Shishito peppers



## Steve H (Aug 14, 2019)

While out shopping I found these little guys.








Never heard of them. But it got me curious as to how they'll taste pickled.
Cute little things! I tried one. Nice flavor. Little heat. The bag did say that one in ten will have heat. We'll see.







Standard brine 3:1 white vinegar and water. Dried minced onion, dill, and dill seeds. Alum.

Packed and vac sealed. These peppers did something I haven't seen before. After filling to 1/2" and vacuum sealed. I had to break the seal. And add more brine because the level went down almost 2" Little things must have drew a lot of the brine right in. And there was a lot of bubbles while sealing the jar.







After topping off again. I'll see how they are in a few days.


----------



## smokerjim (Aug 14, 2019)

I never heard of them either, will be watching to see how they turn out, they do look good already though.


----------



## DanMcG (Aug 14, 2019)

Steve, do you cut holes in the pepper to allow the brine to get in?


----------



## chilerelleno (Aug 14, 2019)

Used to get them back in SoCal.
Very mild and sweet, like Bell Peppers.
They are a vegetable appetizer or side dish.
l like them grilled or sauteed, some salt and maybe some Shichimi Togarashi for some real spicy heat.

Yeah, one in ten or twenty might have half the kick of a mild jalapeno.

Never had them pickled, they aught to be very tasty.
Watching.


----------



## Steve H (Aug 14, 2019)

danmcg said:


> Steve, do you cut holes in the pepper to allow the brine to get in?



No, didn't think about doing that. But the way the level dropped. I would imagine the brine got in.


----------



## chilerelleno (Aug 14, 2019)

Gotta love how well the vacuum sealing works.


----------



## Steve H (Aug 14, 2019)

chilerelleno said:


> Used to get them back in SoCal.
> Very mild and sweet, like Bell Peppers.
> They are a vegetable appetizer or side dish.
> l like them grilled or sauteed, some salt and maybe some Shichimi Togarashi for some real spicy heat.
> ...



Thanks,  I didn't think they would be too spicy. I'll let you all know the results.


chilerelleno said:


> Gotta love how well the vacuum sealing works.



Oh yeah!


----------



## Steve H (Aug 20, 2019)

Tried one last night. The crunch and texture are very much like pepperoncini. The flavor is a cross between a green pepper and a mild Jalapeno. I'm hoping there is more at the store.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Aug 20, 2019)

Nice Steve
I never punch holes in my peppers either they seem to take the pickling brine just fine.

Warren


----------



## Steve H (Aug 20, 2019)

HalfSmoked said:


> Nice Steve
> I never punch holes in my peppers either they seem to take the pickling brine just fine.
> 
> Warren



I agree. These came out great.


----------



## newbrian (Aug 20, 2019)

Steve H said:


> While out shopping I found these little guys.
> 
> View attachment 403076
> 
> ...




How long did you process them to seal them?


----------



## Steve H (Aug 20, 2019)

newbrian said:


> How long did you process them to seal them?



They're not processed. Just vacuum sealed using this
https://www.foodsaver.com/accessori...saver-wide-mouth-jar-sealer/T03-0023-01P.html


----------



## newbrian (Aug 20, 2019)

Steve H said:


> They're not processed. Just vacuum sealed using this
> https://www.foodsaver.com/accessori...saver-wide-mouth-jar-sealer/T03-0023-01P.html



OK thanks that looks pretty handy i might have to pick one up


----------



## chilerelleno (Aug 20, 2019)

newbrian said:


> OK thanks that looks pretty handy i might have to pick one up


They work great on most jars.
Weeks instead of months to get a good pickling.


----------



## clifish (Aug 20, 2019)

does the vacuum sealer speed up the pickling process?  I pickled some habaneros the traditional way by pouring the boiled liquid over them and I have read I need to leave them in the fridge for a month.


----------



## Steve H (Aug 21, 2019)

clifish said:


> does the vacuum sealer speed up the pickling process?  I pickled some habaneros the traditional way by pouring the boiled liquid over them and I have read I need to leave them in the fridge for a month.



Yes it does substantially. Where it'll take a month for pickles to get done normally. It will only take 3 to 5 days under vacuum.


----------



## clifish (Aug 21, 2019)

Steve H said:


> Yes it does substantially. Where it'll take a month for pickles to get done normally. It will only take 3 to 5 days under vacuum.


nice..I already have the food saver so this is next on my list


----------



## Bbqschmak (Aug 21, 2019)

Don't think I have seen them pickled, sounds good! I think most times they are served lightly charred and salted.


----------



## Steve H (Aug 21, 2019)

Bbqschmak said:


> Don't think I have seen them pickled, sounds good! I think most times they are served lightly charred and salted.



I believe so. The back of the bag had a recipe that called for just that. Though, I'm a sucker to try pickling different veggies. And these fell under my gaze.


----------

